# I Hate to Ask.......



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Amp cabinet builders? I know this has been asked often but I've searched the forums for names and contact info and haven't had much luck. Derrick Bell seemed to be the go to guy but I've reached out from a number of different avenues and haven't been able to make contact. I think I read somewhere that he may not be building anymore?

So, if there are any recommendations it would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

That'll do it! (though I tried that email address for Derrick and for some reason it bounced back to me as undeliverable)


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

wierd spelling ...

ptw is montreal; closer to you...all solid pine; excellent product


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> wierd spelling ...
> 
> ptw is montreal; closer to you...all solid pine; excellent product


I see now that I misspelled it. Thanks for this!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Greenbased design in Halifax Is likely even closer Depending where you are in New Brunswick. 
[email protected]


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Greenbased design in Halifax Is likely even closer Depending where you are in New Brunswick.
> [email protected]


I play through a cab that Pete built for me. First rate cab and fantastic service.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Talk to Premium member @implicitaudio


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Markus 1 said:


> Talk to Premium member @implicitaudio


Thanks! Have a cabinet on order!


----------

